

Show HN: A visualization of YC Startups - breck
http://trynudge.com/index.html?view=Editor&play=FHTz0woebkY

======
gus_massa
Nice visualization. Only some minor nitpicks with the funding scale:

* The numbers are a little odd, (10, 82, 163, 245, 326). I prefer something more regular like (0?, 100, 200, 300) or (0?, 50, 100, 150, 200, 250, 300). It’s a difficult design decision, because each dataset has different number ranges and I don’t know a good “standard” heuristic to peek the better numbers.

* I’d like to have an option for a logarithmic scale. It would help to distinguish the not extremely big companies. I’m not sure if this feature will be very usefully for the general public.

* In other graph, the axis doesn’t start at 0. I consider this a feature, but some people would claim that it’s misleading. Perhaps add “force 0”, “smallest range”, “automatic” as an option.

Another suggestion: When the mouse is over an item, add the values of the axis
to the tooltip (for example: Dropbox (S07, $260m))

------
blueblob
Pretty difficult to glean much from this in terms of actual funding. It looks
like it is on a log scale or something and has nothing on mouseover except the
name. I guess most of them are between $10K and $82M but it's hard to see
where.

